# Anyone ever used a Stoeger P350 12ga?



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I will be purchasing a new shotgun with my Christmas money, and was wondering if anyone had any experience with this gun. From what I can tell, it's made by Benelli. The reviews are all good, but I'd like to hear some first hand experience if possible.

Thanks, Jonathan


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Buy benelli, you won't be sorry... Unless you get a nova:whistling:


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I would spend the money on a Benelli Nova over the P350 I shoot a Stoeger M3500 and love it but I have heard of ftf and fte issues with the P350 their action also feels to "tight" to me I don't know how to explain it. I also have a 20 ga nova and it is awesome. If I were you I would look for a nova new or used better gun imo. Stoeger makes some good guns and junk guns just pay attention and do your research.


----------



## JBurgess (Jul 19, 2012)

I have a p350, no problems so far.


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

I had a P350, about 5 years ago. It had a difficult action meaning, it was hard to work, but still felt loose and rattled. It also failed to eject about half of the time. 
I sent it back to Stoeger, who did repair it on their dime. I never shot it after I got it back, I had my eye on something else by then, and used it for a trade.
Last year, I got a Stoeger over/under, a Condor Outback 12 gauge. It's a sweet gun, so I agree with Hopin4aboat. Also, keep in mind my experience was 5 years ago, so they may have improved since then. 
I hope this helps,
sj1


----------

